# Vom Banach K9



## Sassie (12 mo ago)

Hi Out There, this is my first post I live in SW WA. I have been looking for a DDR breeder in my area for 3-4 months by all accounts, reviews, and photos that would be Vom Banach K9 in Port Orchard, WA. However in reaching out to Julie through emails, phone calls, texts and completing her website form over the last months Julie has not returned one message. Her website refers to 2022 puppies so I assume she is still in business. 
If anyone can help me understand why she doesn't respond I would very much appreciate it.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

She might have already taken reservations too far in advance and can’t take any more. When I was looking, if I didn’t hear back from someone, I moved on to the next one. There could have been something in your messages that meant she would not sell to you. When contacting breeders, I learned to give as little information as possible unless they responded back and then only answered what they asked. There was one highly recommended breeder I learned about from this forum, so I wrote a long, chatty note as to why I was interested in their kennel and dogs. I never heard back, which was already a red flag for me. Then I found out things about the person’s attitude and expectations that made me realize it was not a match anyway. I’ve only heard good things about Vom Banach but assume they either have no available puppies coming or It’s not a match for what you want.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

In general I would say breeders are pretty notorious for being unresponsive. If I tried to talk to someone and they didn’t respond I would move on.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

If a breeder can't be bothered to respond before you buy a pup, how much will they care after you get one? Many of the breeders who are totally commercial - ie making their living breeding and selling puppies - are not going to give the customer, or in many instances, the pups, the kind of attention a smaller breeder will.

Lee


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

At least she could have posted on her website that all pups were spoken for if that were the reason. Often when businesses go well, services goes downhill.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sassie said:


> Hi Out There, this is my first post I live in SW WA. I have been looking for a DDR breeder in my area for 3-4 months by all accounts, reviews, and photos that would be Vom Banach K9 in Port Orchard, WA. However in reaching out to Julie through emails, phone calls, texts and completing her website form over the last months Julie has not returned one message. Her website refers to 2022 puppies so I assume she is still in business.
> If anyone can help me understand why she doesn't respond I would very much appreciate it.


She was responsive and quite willing to talk to me when I reached out to her. In fact we had a 3 hour long conversation. She is a busy woman and freely admits that she is difficult to reach. On line may not be your best bet. 
She may be sick or dealing with something as well. 
What did your messages indicate? I can tell you that most decent breeders will not bother with anything that starts with how much, and they also dislike furbaby parents or requests for a specific color.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> She was responsive and quite willing to talk to me when I reached out to her. In fact we had a 3 hour long conversation. She is a busy woman and freely admits that she is difficult to reach. On line may not be your best bet.
> She may be sick or dealing with something as well.
> What did your messages indicate? I can tell you that most decent breeders will not bother with anything that starts with how much, and they also dislike furbaby parents or requests for a specific color.


That sounds reasonably fair


----------



## Sassie (12 mo ago)

Sabis mom said:


> She was responsive and quite willing to talk to me when I reached out to her. In fact we had a 3 hour long conversation. She is a busy woman and freely admits that she is difficult to reach. On line may not be your best bet.
> She may be sick or dealing with something as well.
> What did your messages indicate? I can tell you that most decent breeders will not bother with anything that starts with how much, and they also dislike furbaby parents or requests for a specific color.


Thank you for the response. We never mentioned price the right dog is what's most important. All of my messages to her were if anything to long and detailed. I spoke about our current GSD we rescued at 3 months old 9 years ago how we fell in love with the breed. How she is always with us traveling or in our home. We sent pictures of her to Julie. On her website form we replied positively to most of her requirements for owners. 

How did you get her to respond, were you able to get one of her pups, did you call the # on her website? 

Thanks, Sassie


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

Honestly if I could not get a breeder to reply I would move on There are other breeders out there and as wolfstraum said it won’t get better after you buy the puppy


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Just get a dog from Lee


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

It’s possible talking about a rescue put her off. I don’t know her so I have no idea, but as I mentioned before, be as brief as possible until you are asked and then only answer what they are asking. If you give them too much extra information they may feel you will need too much hand holding.


----------



## hx32 (10 mo ago)

Sassie said:


> Hi Out There, this is my first post I live in SW WA. I have been looking for a DDR breeder in my area for 3-4 months by all accounts, reviews, and photos that would be Vom Banach K9 in Port Orchard, WA. However in reaching out to Julie through emails, phone calls, texts and completing her website form over the last months Julie has not returned one message. Her website refers to 2022 puppies so I assume she is still in business.
> If anyone can help me understand why she doesn't respond I would very much appreciate it.


Have you found a breeder now? I’m in WA too. I tried several times to contact Julie as several people on this forum speak highly of her but she never responded. Something must be wrong.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Probably enough interest in her pups. If a breeder is not interested in me as client, why would I keep trying?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

You can PM me and I’ll put you in touch with a friend if East German Dogs are what you’re after.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

hx32 said:


> Have you found a breeder now? I’m in WA too. I tried several times to contact Julie as several people on this forum speak highly of her but she never responded. Something must be wrong.


Sent PM.


----------



## hx32 (10 mo ago)

wolfy dog said:


> Probably enough interest in her pups. If a breeder is not interested in me as client, why would I keep trying?


Yes I have moved on


----------



## hx32 (10 mo ago)

Bearshandler said:


> You can PM me and I’ll put you in touch with a friend if East German Dogs are what you’re after.


Thanks! I’m thinking about getting a west German show line instead. Still searching for breeders


----------

